# MK Korea F-Series limbs



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

rookcaca said:


> Is anyone shooting MK Korea F-Series limbs with their HPX risers?
> 
> I was wondering how they came in for weight compared to the F7's? Do they feel stiffer? I have read some post that mentioned the ILF Mk's felt stiffer to draw than Win Win's.
> 
> Thanks


the ILF MK's that i pulled were ridiculously smooth. much much smoother than the W&W Inno primes i used to shoot. i have a HPX, so if i run into MK Korea at the shop, ill find a string and slap them on my bow and let you know how it feels compared to my F7's


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Tomah, sounds like they would be a good limb.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

from what i have tried, the MK's are a great limb!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

the MK Korea Limbs i have shot are very very smooth and super accurate. They are the first limb that i have shot where i didnt wear an armguard for some shots and did not hit my arm with the string. That is saying a lot. 

If i had a Hoyt formula riser, it would have MK Korea limbs on it. I do not shoot the Hoyt forumla risers though, I have a Hoyt aerotec with MK Korea Limbs. I am soon to add an MK Riser to the mix. You will not go wrong with the MK Korea limb line. 



Chris


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

chrstphr said:


> the MK Korea Limbs i have shot are very very smooth and super accurate. They are the first limb that i have shot where i didnt wear an armguard for some shots and did not hit my arm with the string. That is saying a lot.
> 
> If i had a Hoyt formula riser, it would have MK Korea limbs on it. I do not shoot the Hoyt forumla risers though, I have a Hoyt aerotec with MK Korea Limbs. I am soon to add an MK Riser to the mix. You will not go wrong with the MK Korea limb line.
> 
> ...


be careful sliding your fingers down the raised graphics of the MK Korea riser, Chris. i came to find out that it is a sticker and not a machined out graphic. i know because some of the sticker got stuck under my thumb skin lol. i was bleedin like a pig!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

When i said smooth, i meant the draw curve from first pull to anchor. Not the finish on the actual limb, not the surface of the limb. I have never felt my limbs surface aside from cleaning the string groove. 

If the graphic is protruding from the finish of your limb, i would contact MK Korea and have it replaced. You should not get stuck by the graphic and bleed. I do not expect my limbs to stick me and puncture my skin. 


Chris


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

chrstphr said:


> why are you sliding your fingers down the limb? When i said smooth, i meant the draw curve from first pull to anchor. Not the finish on the actual limb. I have never felt my limbs surface aside from cleaning the string groove.
> 
> If the graphic is protruding from the finish of your limb, i would contact MK Korea and have it replaced. You should not get stuck by the graphic and bleed. I do not expect my limbs to stick me and puncture my skin.
> 
> ...


oh, im strictly speaking of the riser. i thought the little MK Korea graphic on the front of the riser was machined out and raised. turns out its just a metal foil sticker and its sharp as a knife. thats what i meant


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

oh, sorry, i see you actually said riser. I have only shot the riser at the Vegas show. I have not gotten a riser yet to really test out. 

I hope to get one in the next few weeks. personally if the sticker stuck me, i would take it off. My Aerotec doesnt have any Hoyt logos on it. 


Chris


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

chistphr, how did the MKX 10 riser shoot? How did if feel with regards to vibration?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, i only had time to shoot two arrows on it. It was setup with 40 lb limbs ( I shoot 49) so i didnt feel any vibration and it was super super quiet. Much less so than my areotec with MK Limbs. But some of that noise maybe in my higher draw weight. 

I really liked the riser but since it wasnt with my gear, i really couldnt compare. I did not have my tab, fingersling, armguard etc and didnt use the clicker with the arrows. The bow shot so straight and quiet. I will be getting one soon and giving a good comparison to my aerotec setup. My aerotec is pretty dead as a riser. I will see once i shoot the riser with my gear on it and can then tell how lively or not it is and how much vibration it has. 


i have a feeling my aerotec may end up being my spare bow. But we will see. My Aerotec is a great riser and shoots great for me. It was not a very popular riser (possibly because of the tec bar?) but it suits me and is a great shooting bow. The MK Limbs are so good, i cant help but expect the riser to be the same quality. 


Chris


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> Hi, i only had time to shoot two arrows on it. It was setup with 40 lb limbs ( I shoot 49) so i didnt feel any vibration and it was super super quiet. Much less so than my areotec with MK Limbs. But some of that noise maybe in my higher draw weight.
> 
> I really liked the riser but since it wasnt with my gear, i really couldnt compare. I did not have my tab, fingersling, armguard etc and didnt use the clicker with the arrows. The bow shot so straight and quiet. I will be getting one soon and giving a good comparison to my aerotec setup. My aerotec is pretty dead as a riser. I will see once i shoot the riser with my gear on it and can then tell how lively or not it is and how much vibration it has.
> 
> ...


Chris, 
You know about our shooter test program, I would be happy to send you a riser to test. All you have to do is leave me a credit card authorization or a paypal, I will ship it out to you and you can test it. Return it in a couple of days, I will refund you the money fully. Just make sure to just return the gear in it's original condition. I would love to hear your results, because I know you are a good shooter.

I also have a set of Formula limbs that can be sent out for testing as well. Let me know.


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

tomah said:


> be careful sliding your fingers down the raised graphics of the MK Korea riser, Chris. i came to find out that it is a sticker and not a machined out graphic. i know because some of the sticker got stuck under my thumb skin lol. i was bleedin like a pig!


Sorry about that, I let Korea know that you had an incident. I will send you a nice gift on the next shipment to make up for the boo boo!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MKArchery said:


> Chris,
> You know about our shooter test program, I would be happy to send you a riser to test. All you have to do is leave me a credit card authorization or a paypal, I will ship it out to you and you can test it. Return it in a couple of days, I will refund you the money fully. Just make sure to just return the gear in it's original condition. I would love to hear your results, because I know you are a good shooter.
> 
> I also have a set of Formula limbs that can be sent out for testing as well. Let me know.



The Vera limbs i have are ILF so i will not be needing the Formula limbs to try, but i am sure you will have many interested to try the Vera formula limbs. I have been in contact with Eddie and he is getting me a riser to try. When i spoke with him at the Vegas shoot, he said it would be about 3 weeks before he had a riser for me to try. I am happy to leave the deposit. 

Chris


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

Chris,
I actually have the matte black and the gold risers available to ship. I would love to send you one to test, but I would need a paypal. Send me the payment and I will then refund it completely after you return it.
Let me know, I would love your honest opinion on the riser after you shoot it.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

MKArchery said:


> Chris,
> I actually have the matte black and the gold risers available to ship. I would love to send you one to test, but I would need a paypal. Send me the payment and I will then refund it completely after you return it.
> Let me know, I would love your honest opinion on the riser after you shoot it.


Is this Eddie? I have sent you a PM. It would be nice if you signed your name to the posts so we knew who we were interacting with at MK Korea. Especially if there are more than one of you with MK Korea responding on AT. 

Chris


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

MKArchery said:


> Sorry about that, I let Korea know that you had an incident. I will send you a nice gift on the next shipment to make up for the boo boo!


lol dont even sweat it buddy. when are you going to be at the shop?


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok so... I had the pleasure of playing with this riser and the Vera2 and 1440 limbs i believe. So at first i stuck my Kaya K7's on the Mk10 riser and instantly noticed that there was less/no vibration on the bare riser compared to my Hoyt Horizon. I know.. Hoyt Horizon hardly a comparison... So anyways i stuck about 8 oz of weights on it and it shot very nice. Of coarse i didnt spend anytime on limb alignment or tiller. The brace height however was the same on all these set ups. Then i put the Vera2 limbs on the Mk10 and HOLY CRAP!!! The smoothest feeling i have ever felt in a bow! SO then i of coarse tried the 1440's and they were just as nice. 

Next.. I decided to put the Vera2 and 1440 limbs on the Hoyt Horizon and i would have to tell you both made my bow shoot like a $3000 rig. These limbs were so smooth and quiet even with no tuning involved. The Vera2 and 1440 limbs made the Kaya K7's look and feel like a Walmart toy.

Final thought... I would venture to say that the Mk line of limbs are the Smoothest limbs i have shot to date. Now i need to just figure out if i want Foam or Wood, thats a whole other topic..


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

tomah said:


> lol dont even sweat it buddy. when are you going to be at the shop?


Of course, I can you bring your HPX and test out the formula limbs for me?


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

MKArchery said:


> Of course, I can you bring your HPX and test out the formula limbs for me?


Definitely. I have long limbs currently on the bow, so if you have longs, that would be even sweeter, otherwise we can use one of the premade strings at the shop


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

MKArchery said:


> Chris,
> You know about our shooter test program, I would be happy to send you a riser to test. All you have to do is leave me a credit card authorization or a paypal, I will ship it out to you and you can test it. Return it in a couple of days, I will refund you the money fully. Just make sure to just return the gear in it's original condition. I would love to hear your results, because I know you are a good shooter.
> 
> I also have a set of Formula limbs that can be sent out for testing as well. Let me know.


Wow, now that is believing in your product!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I received and shot the MKX 10 riser. I posted my review here 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1964724


Chris


----------

